# Project Runway Season 4 spoilers :)



## astronaut (Feb 26, 2008)

I think Rami and Chris got to both show at fashion week.

Some sneak peaks!

Rami Kashou
Getty Images - Unsupported browser detected
Chris March
Getty Images - Unsupported browser detected

Jillian Lewis
Getty Images - Unsupported browser detected
Christian Siriano
Getty Images - Unsupported browser detected

Sweat Pea
MyItThings - User Generated Magazine - Exclusive coverage of the New York Fashion Week Fall 2008

And the winner might be...
At Project Runway Show, Victoria Beckham Nearly Releases Cat From Bag | The New York Observer

I'm such a pooper! muahaha I did this last season too lol.
I love Project Runway. It's an actual legit reality show, as in the contestants actually get credible exposure.


----------



## meaghan<3 (Feb 26, 2008)

In the last episode, Sweet P was sent home.  She made it to Bryant Park too?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pictures.  Thanks for posting those.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 26, 2008)

I hope it's Christian I love his work.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I like Chris also.....


----------



## athena123 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm addicted to this show! meaghan, the last 5 contestants [Rami, Christian, Jillian, Sweet Pea and Chris] all got to show at Bryant Park. 2 of them are decoys. Now it's down to a match between Rami and Chris for the final 3rd spot. I actually liked Rami at first, but his designs are beginning to bore me; I always know what to expect from him and I really prefer the element of surprise, so I'm rooting for Chris. 

Christian rocks, but too many of his looks are the same. Big ruffles on a short jacket and skinny bottoms - Jillian's my girl, she manages to surprise me and doesn't strike me as such a one-note like Christian and Rami so I'm really hoping she takes the prize.


----------



## triccc (Feb 27, 2008)

I am sooo addicted to this show.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 27, 2008)

The top five all did runway shows to stop spoilers on who the actual top three were.


----------



## amoona (Feb 27, 2008)

I love Rami and Christian. Rami's clothes are so elegant and grown up and Christian's clothes are so, so FIERCE haha. I especially love that Christian always says fierce, at least I'm finally not the only one who is constantly saying it.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 27, 2008)

Christian NEEDS to win...he is totally fierce!! <3


----------



## astronaut (Feb 27, 2008)

http://cache2.gettyimages.com/xc/776...FDCC1E8A0695E0

lol


----------



## meaghan<3 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ohhh that makes more sense!  Christian is my favooorite!   I just love him!  His designs are always on point!


----------



## athena123 (Feb 28, 2008)

grrr Chris is out and Rami's in; although I really loved one of Rami's dresses and at least he demonstrated a greater range by getting out of the Grecian draping thang...


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Feb 28, 2008)

i was a bit disappointed that chris got out last night...oh well, we still have christian, and we all know his collection is going to be FIERCE.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 28, 2008)

DH and I are addicted to this show.  One of the guys I work with is too.  It's pretty funny.  We dish about it at work, but if anyone comes into earshot of the conversation, he instantly shuts up.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 29, 2008)

I must be in the minority but I really love Jillian's work.  Christian is insanely talented but is a so cocky.  I know that he has a right to be but it gets a little annoying! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am really excited to see who wins but I am almost positive that it will be Christian.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I must be in the minority but I really love Jillian's work.  Christian is insanely talented but is a so cocky.  I know that he has a right to be but it gets a little annoying! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am really excited to see who wins but I am almost positive that it will be Christian._

 
I love Jillian's work. Throughout the show she has been one of my favourites, she just produces clothes I know I'd like to wear. Her personal style is also a lot like mine, or at least similar in inspiration.


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 29, 2008)

I love Jillian too! I think her garments are very elegant and feminine.  But I also like Christian.  So I'll be happy if either one of them wins.


----------



## triccc (Mar 6, 2008)

Christian won!

I love him! I knew he would win.


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 6, 2008)

I liked the top 3.  You know they all have done well all season long.  

Rami did bore me with the drapy stuff in the challenges. Jillian was quite good! I thought Christian should have won more challenges, so I am glad he won the grand prize!!


----------



## astronaut (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks for ruining it for the west coasters you guys! 

Haha it's okay. I went on here knowing that someone was going to post the winner because I'm just a pooper like that


----------



## amoona (Mar 6, 2008)

I love Christian and I'm glad he won but I still feel like Rami's clothing is much more wearable. Does he have a website featuring his work?!


----------



## triccc (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I love Christian and I'm glad he won but I still feel like Rami's clothing is much more wearable. Does he have a website featuring his work?!_

 



christian V siriano collection

MySpace.com - Christian - 22 - Male - New York , New York - www.myspace.com/christiansiriano


----------



## FullWroth (Mar 6, 2008)

I honestly don't get the big deal about Christian's collection or the fact that he won. Wow, a jacket over skinny pants. How innovative. All he's done all season is jacket + skinny pants, and/or ruffly dress. And aside from the 3 dresses in his collection, that's pretty much all he did. Rami got crap for doing the same thing over and over again, but when Christian does it, it's fresh and hip and young? Whatever, man. If you're gonna give one guy crap for sticking to the same pattern, you really need to give the second guy the same crap for it too.

I was rooting for Rami or Gillian, personally. Their collections were way more diverse AND way more wearable than Christian's. About the only thing I thought was pretty cool in Christian's collection was the feather dress, but one cool, unwearable dress in a monotonous, largely-unwearable collection should not beat out two beautiful, diverse, wearable collections, IMO.


----------



## n_c (Mar 6, 2008)

Christian is totally FIERCE...Im happy he won.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 7, 2008)

The judges decision to give Christian the win truly, truly eludes me. Throughout the season the feedback they pounded Chris with was that his work was too "costumey". Um, and you mean Christian's over the top designs aren't? The only place you can wear his stuff is to a freaking costume or theme party for christ sake! The judges also harrassed Rami relentlessly about being a "one-note" and they had a point at that, but why didn't this criticism apply to Christian's constant flow of skinny bottoms, overly ruffled tops and monotonous color scheme? The _real _one-note proved to be little wonderboy. 

I was rooting for Jillian to win and some of her innovations just really took my breath away; I can see myself wearing a lot of her looks. Imagine my surprise that I actually liked Rami's collection the best. It was cohesive, he broke out of the grecian draping mode we were subjected to all season and he truly introduced something NEW. That second optical dress was absolutely stellar, and I can see myself in a lot of his clothing as well. 

I'm sure we haven't heard the last of either Rami or Jillian they're both excellant designers. Christian's collection was a true yawn.


----------

